# Driving test centres



## gideon152 (13 Dec 2007)

I have a friend who passed his driving test (second time-previously in old test centre)  in the SGS centre where they also do the driving tests for the Dept of Transport. He honestly never took a lesson and passed it with 4 grade 2 mistakes. I know another guy who did it in the old test centre for the second time with 5 lessons and failed.
Now I know you'll probably say one is good and the other is bad, but I was talking to a driving Instructor and he was telling me that the Tester in the SGS centre in question passes 8/10 while the old test centre in question passes only 6/10 at the most. In some old school test centres the stats are 5/10 nationwide.
Does anyone agree with me in thinking the SGS centres are easier to pass in than the old test centres or have any stories relating to the topic.

Sammy.


----------



## shesells (13 Dec 2007)

It certainly is rumoured the the SGS centres are easier to pass in, I heard that when I was doing my test but in the end I got one of the old centres and passed first time!


----------



## Towger (13 Dec 2007)

If is not a rumor there are statistics to prove it !: [broken link removed]


----------



## foxylady (13 Dec 2007)

Where are these sgs centres???


----------



## muffin1973 (13 Dec 2007)

They're linked to the NCT centres - so Deansgrange, Citywest (can't remember the others)... I applied for my test last year (requested either Rathgar or Churchtown), got the letter from SGS to ring and confirm where I wanted to do the test.  Rang and had a choice as to when and where!  

Didn't end up doing it though, as was sick...  

M


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Dec 2007)

I read [broken link removed] some time ago so rules may have changed since.

Its also interesting to note that the official site is still showing the Tallaght centre as being in the [broken link removed] whereas an article in the local newspaper, the Echo, confirms that it closed in August because the lease had run out. It also mentions that the [broken link removed]centre has closed. 

The same article mentions that they will be renting a premises on Broomhill Rd in Tallaght which will have six testers. This all seems very strange in light of the impending change in rules and people wanting to get their test asap.


----------



## gideon152 (14 Dec 2007)

Thanks for that blog [broken link removed] as it mentions Cahir the sgs centre i was talking about...8/10 and clonmel the old school centre pass rate is 5/10. Surely you have to question whether one is too harsh or one to lenient?. There has to be a level standard as its unfair on all drivers who have such long waits and have lessons done after taking time out from work, to get a centre that they statistically have far less probability of passing than if they sat it in a nearby SGS centre.


----------



## SNOWBALL (4 Jan 2008)

I passed my Test in the sgs centre in Naas, Asked me a lot of questions from the rules book.Also a lot of road signs.I must say he had a very nice manner but if you drive well, mirror signal and keep good road position it will help you.i dont think any tester is easier than the next.When i failed my second test i rambled on saying i shouls have passed,The fact is if you drive well on the day you will pass.im just glad im getting that pink licence before all the may hem in june.


----------



## foxylady (29 Jan 2008)

Just got my date for test in SGS centre in Finglas even though I applied for Raheny, anyone do their test here??


----------

